# OK to use anti-fungal cream for ringworm on breast?



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

I've gotten little ringworm spots every so often, but never since I've had a babe. (As you probably know, it's really a fungus, not a worm.) In the past it goes away really easily with over-the-counter anti-fungal cream (tolnaflate).

The current ringworm spot is on my breast, about an inch above my areola. The area definitely does NOT go into my lo's mouth when she nurses. My question is, is it safe to put the anti-fungal cream on it? I can be very careful to be sure it doesn't go in her mouth. But since skin is permeable, will it end up in my breastmilk? Is that dangerous?

I tried putting breastmilk on the ringworm spot every time I nursed for a few days, since breastmilk is so amazing at treating so many things, but it didn't get rid of it. I've also read that you can use tea tree oil -- is that OK if it's in breastmilk? I've tried tea tree oil for many things over the years and I've never had it work for any of the things it's supposed to work for ... but I do have some here and I can try it if it's safe.


----------



## Carita (Mar 3, 2008)

Grapefruitseed Extract is a antifungal EO... You should be able to use it or an anitfungal, just wipe your boob before nursing to be sure. That is what my doc told me when I needed to use some.


----------



## celynen (Nov 7, 2006)

Thrush and ringworm are pretty much the same beastie. They've got antifungals in a lot of topical thrush remedies. My LC had me spraying Lotrimin AF on my nips for thrush and I think I used Tinactin in the cream remedy (do wash it off before nursing, of course!)


----------

